# AC problems in New building



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been living in new building in Mankhool since Sep 2015. It had good maintenance earlier except that in Nov/Dec we found various kinds of foul smell in the rooms as well as the corridors. After numerous complaints they fixed it and apartment was free of smell and corridors were free 80% of the smell. It was ok till April 2016 when suddenly things got worse, and anytime from 5 AM to 11 PM the air from AC was nothing but smell of onions. After numerous complaints maintenance said that they have closed fresh air unit on the roof that injects fresh air as the compressor has failed and they are waiting for the contractor who delivered the building to fix it. Even after a month they say they will take a week to fix it. All workarounds they tried have failed, such as blocking the fresh air vent in the apartment thinking it might be bringing in stale smell in the absence of fresh air unit functioning. There only hope is it will get over once the fresh air unit starts working. My questions :

(a) Is such a thing expected in a new building hardly a year old ? Is this the attitude of maintenance in most buildings here given that an issue such as AC must be dealt with utmost priority ?

(b) My lease is now only 3 months away from renewal, so should I look for another house which has better maintenance, or is it similar everywhere ?

(c) FYI the maintenance has not cleaned window glasses outside which are full of dirt for the whole year. Is that normal in other buildings ?

We are paying the highest rent for 1 bed room I have heard of in this area. If possible can we legally get out of this apartment and find another before the lease is over if they fail to fix AC in another week ?

Please let me know buildings which do not have such maintenance issues not very far from Bur Dubai.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You're a cash cow for the owners, give notice and leave at the end of your contract.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You're a cash cow for the owners, give notice and leave at the end of your contract.


That applies to just about any landlord - but I agree with your point here'

(a) Its not entirely unexpected that faults occur in the first year (read about the bathtub curve) but if you think the word 'priority' appears anywhere, then you are sadly mistaken. Its up to the landlord to sort out but like so many, unless he lives in the building its not a priority

(b) As above, look for somewhere else. But if you think there is anywhere it will never happen, you would be mistaken.

(c) Once or twice a year would be normal in other parts of Dubai but in Bur Dubai, I guess its whatever your landlord pays for in the service contract. having livs there, there are building which havent been cleaned for a decade.



> We are paying the highest rent for 1 bed room I have heard of in this area.


You're in Bur Dubai so you wont get the same service as elsewhere in Dubai.



> If possible can we legally get out of this apartment and find another before the lease is over if they fail to fix AC in another week ?


Not a hope.



> Please let me know buildings which do not have such maintenance issues not very far from Bur Dubai.


No idea near you but I suspect you'd have to move well out of your community into an area which is primarily inhabited by westerners.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> That applies to just about any landlord - but I agree with your point here'
> 
> No idea near you but I suspect you'd have to move well out of your community into an area which is primarily inhabited by westerners.


You mean areas like Marina, JLT, Greens ? Only issue is kids school would be too far but other than that is it true these areas do not have these problems ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nowhere can guarantee perfect service and no problems but I haven't come across a building AC failure in my social circle, which covers those areas. 

It's down to the building owner and the landlord and you get what you pay for.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Nowhere can guarantee perfect service and no problems but I haven't come across a building AC failure in my social circle, which covers those areas.
> 
> It's down to the building owner and the landlord and you get what you pay for.


Damn, the rent we are paying is nearly the same as of those areas, but still slow service.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

currently_indian said:


> Damn, the rent we are paying is nearly the same as of those areas, but still slow service.


Caveat emptor as some Roman once said.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Caveat emptor as some Roman once said.


Et tu Brutus!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Caveat emptor as some Roman once said.


Buyers Paenitentia as they say...............


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Buyers Paenitentia as they say...............


Good call, not often I have to google phrases on this site....


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

currently_indian said:


> Damn, the rent we are paying is nearly the same as of those areas, but still slow service.


Check ------------------ buildings in Bur Dubai, they are well maintained. For One bedroom the rent should be anywhere closer or less than what you are paying.
I dont know whether I am promoting which is against the forum rules, but you can PM me to get the name.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------

